# Spain



## MarX

Hola!

Yesterday I just found out that Indonesian is not the only language in which *Spain* is named *Spanyol*. In Croatian it's *Spanyolska*, my friend told me.

What is the country called in other languages?

Ole!


----------



## Andvari

Well...in French it is l'*Espagne *and in Italian it's la *Spagna*


----------



## Saluton

Russian: Испания (Isp*a*niya)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spain and choose from 'Languages'


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the country is referred to either as *Hispanio* or *Hispanujo*.  The latter form is official; the former seems to be more common now.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish: España 



MarX said:


> Yesterday I just found out that Indonesian is not the only language in which *Spain* is named *Spanyol*. In Croatian it's *Spanyolska*, my friend told me.



I guess "Spanyol" is more or less pronounced as "español", which means "Spanish" in Spanish. The "-ol" ending is irregular and rare, so "español" is probably the origin of "Spanyol".


----------



## Revontuli

In Turkish, it's ''İspanya''
ny=ñ


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
The country: Spania
The language: spaniolă


----------



## MarX

Gracias!



Saluton said:


> Russian: Испания (Isp*a*niya)
> Spain - Wikipedia and choose from 'Languages'


I visited the page and the 'Languages' section only talks about languages in Spain, which is not really what I'm looking for.


Dr. Quizá said:


> I guess "Spanyol" is more or less pronounced as "español", which means "Spanish" in Spanish. The "-ol" ending is irregular and rare, so "español" is probably the origin of "Spanyol".


Yes, it's pronounced like "espannol" without the E.
Sometimes it is pronounced and/or spellled as *Sepanyol* since some Indonesians cannot pronounce the consonant sequence *sp*.

In _Hebrew_, Spain is called
*ספרד*

(=*SPRD*) Unfortunately I've no idea how it's pronounced since I haven't found the niqquded version.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

In Portuguese it's *Espanha*, same pronunciation of _España_.

Até.:


----------



## ThomasK

In Dutch: just _Spanje_ !


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish: Espanja
In Finnish "j" is pronounced like "y" in English.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

At the risk of being slightly off-topic, may I add that in Turkish, the country Portugal is "Portekiz" (natives please correct me if I am wrong), which probably derives from the English word "Portuguese". From what I see, the Indonesian name for Spain is derived from the Spanish name for the natives and language of Spain, whereas in Turkish for Portugal it is the English, not the Portuguese name. _Portokal_ in Turkish means orange.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian you can also say *Portugis* for _Portugal_.

We simply don't have different forms for adjectives. So:

Spain = *Spanyol*
Spanish (language) = *Bahasa Spanyol*
Spaniard = *Orang Spanyol*

Portugal = *Portugis* or *Portugal*
Portuguese (language) = *Bahasa Portugis* or *Bahasa Portugal*
Portuguese (person/people) = *Orang* *Portugis* or *Orang Portugal*

I'm saying this for the umpth time , but native Indonesian speakers never say only *Bahasa* (=language) to refer to the Indonesian language. We always say *Bahasa Indonèsia*. The same goes with other "*Bahasa*'s".


----------



## elroy

In Arabic, it's إسبانيا (_Ispaanya_). 





MarX said:


> In _Hebrew_, Spain is called
> *ספרד*
> 
> (=*SPRD*) Unfortunately I've no idea how it's pronounced since I haven't found the niqquded version.


 It's pronounced _sfa*rad*_.


----------



## Saluton

MarX said:


> I visited the page and the 'Languages' section only talks about languages in Spain, which is not really what I'm looking for.


I meant the column to the left of the article itself, under 'search' and 'toolbox'. The column lists all the articles about Spain in different language versions of Wikipedia.


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

Spānija


----------



## dn88

*Polish: *

_Hiszpania_


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> In Arabic, it's إسبانيا (_Ispaanya_). It's pronounced _sfa*rad*_.


 
I don't want to go out of subject, but just quick question: is the word safardim derived from sfarad?


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> I don't want to go out of subject, but just quick question: is the word safardim derived from sfarad?


 Yes, the two words are related.


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian: Ispanija. Look also here and more: You can click on language, which You are interested in...

In Czech: 
Španělsko
(from very old text: "... w zemi Hispánské...")


----------



## valo__fan

Miguel Antonio said:


> _Portokal_ in Turkish means orange.


Yes you are right Miguel Antonio in our language(Turkish) Portugal means Portekiz(I don't know where it comes from but your translation is correct)Portakal is orange


----------



## loscrittore

In Japanese Spain is called "Supein" and written with Katakana signs, which I don't know how to write here


----------



## blue_jewel

In Filipino:

Spain - Espanya
Spanish- Espanyol


----------



## 2PieRad

西班牙 (xi1 ban1 ya2) in Chinese. It was translated rather phonetically from España, it seems.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Country: *«Ισπανία»* [is.paˈni.a] (fem.).
*«Ισπανός, -νίδα, -νοί»* [is.paˈnɔs] (masc.) --> _Spaniard_, [is.paˈni.ða] (fem.) --> _Spanish woman_, [is.paˈni] (masc. nom. pl.) --> _Spanish people_.

There is a folk etymology for the name of the country in ancient Greek. According to the pseudepigraphic "Plutarchs' About Rivers, Mountains and things found in them" (book 16: Nile):
«Ζεὺς δι' ἐρωτικὴν ἐπιθυμίαν ἐκ Λύκτου πόλεως Κρητικῆς Ἄργην νύμφην ἁρπάσας ἀπήνεγκεν εἰς ὄρος τῆς Αἰγύπτου, Ἄργιλλον καλούμενον· καὶ ἐγέννησεν ἐξ αὐτῆς υἱὸν, καλούμενον Διόνυσον· ὃς ἀκμάσας εἰς τιμὴν τῆς μητρὸς τὸν λόφον Ἄργιλλον μετωνόμασεν· στρατολογήσας δὲ Πᾶνας καὶ Σατύρους [τοῖς] ἰδίοις σκήπτροις Ἰνδοὺς ὑπέταξεν· νικήσας δὲ καὶ Ἰβηρίαν, Πᾶνα κατέλιπεν ἐπιμελητὴν τῶν τόπων, ὃς τὴν χώραν ἀπ' αὐτοῦ Πανίαν μετωνόμασεν· ἣν οἱ μεταγενέστεροι παραγώγως Σπανίαν προσηγόρευσαν».

"Zeus, through an erotic yearning, having abducted the nymph Arge from Lyctus, a Cretan city, carried her off to a mountain of Egypt called Argillus. He produced from her a son called Dionysus, who, when he had grown, in honour of his mother renamed the crest Argillus. When he had mustered pans and satyrs, he subjugated India to his own scepters, and, having conquered Iberia too, he left Pan[1] behind as overseer of the regions. From him, he renamed the territory Pania, which the later generations by a slight change named Spain."

So, *«Πανίᾱ» Păníā* (fem.) --> _the land of _[1]_*Pan*_ > *«Εἰς Πανίᾱ» Ei̯s Păníā* --> _To Pania_ > (crasis) *«*Εἰσπανίᾱ» *Ei̯spăníā* > (aphetism) *«Σπανίᾱ» Spaníā*.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*


_Ispagna (Spain)_

_Ispagnolu (Spaniard, masculine) - Ispagnola (Spaniard, feminine) - plural : Sos Ispagnolos / Sas Ispagnolas._
_Ispagnolu (the language)_
_Limba Ispagnola (Spanish language)_


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole:

Spain - Espay
Spaniard - panyol


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _Espanya _


----------



## Circunflejo

MarX said:


> Yesterday I just found out that Indonesian is not the only language in which *Spain* is named *Spanyol*.



In Hungarian, it's Spanyolország.



MarX said:


> In Croatian it's *Spanyolska*, my friend told me.



Španjolska.



MarX said:


> Sometimes it is pronounced and/or spellled as *Sepanyol*



That reminds me of Hawaiian Sepania.

In Zhuang it's Sihbanhyaz and in Navajo it's Dibé Diníí Bikéyah.

In Nahuatl, it's Caxtillan.


----------



## oveka

*Ukrainian :*


_Іспанія (Spain)_

_Іспанець (Spaniard, masculine) - Іспанка (Spaniard, feminine) - plural : Іспанці / Іспанки_
_Іспанська мова (Spanish language), (old form) еспа́нська, гишпа́нська, шпа́нська_


----------



## Ballenero

In Basque language: *Espainia*.
(accentuated in the last A)


----------



## Esbarzer

MarX said:


> Hola!
> 
> Yesterday I just found out that Indonesian is not the only language in which *Spain* is named *Spanyol*. In Croatian it's *Spanyolska*, my friend told me.
> 
> What is the country called in other languages?
> 
> Ole!



In Catalan:
España: *Espanya* (_ny _represents the same sound of _ñ_).
Español/castellano (Spanish/Castillian) (language): *espanyol*/*castellà*.
Español/a, españoles/as (Spaniards or Spanish people): *espanyol*/*espanyola*, *espanyols*/*espanyoles*.

In Occitan:
España: *Espanha *(_nh _represents the same sound of _ñ_).
Español/castellano (Spanish/Castillian) (language): *espanhòu *or *espanhòl*/*castelhan*.
Español/a, españoles/as (Spaniards or Spanish people): *espanhòu*/*espanhòla*, *espanhòus*/*espanhòlas *(here, where _espanhòu_, it can be also _espanhòl_).

In Italian:
España: *Spagna *(_gn _represents the same sound of _ñ_).
Español/castellano (Spanish/Castillian) (language): *spagnolo*/*castigliano*.
Español/a, españoles/as (Spaniards or Spanish people): *spagnolo*/*spagnola*, *spagnoli*/*spagnole*.

In Swedish:
España: *Spanien* (even if Swedish people have _nj _representing the _ñ _sound, they use the _n_ and _i_ characters for spelling it).
Español/castellano (Spanish/Castillian) (language): *spanska*/*kastilianska*.
Español/a, españoles/as (Spaniards or Spanish people): *spanska *or *spanjor*, *spanjorer*/*spanjorskor*.

In Norwegian:
España: *Spania *(as in _bokmål _dialect as in _nynorsk _dialect) (even if both have _nj _representing the _ñ _sound, they use the _n_ and _i_ characters for spelling it).
Español/castellano (Spanish/Castillian) (language): *spansk*/*kastiljansk *(both dialects).
Español/a, españoles/as (Spaniards or Spanish people): *spansk* or *spanjol*, *spanjolar* or *spanier*, *spaniarar *(both dialects).

In Danish:
España: *Spanien *(even if Danish people have _nj _representing the _ñ _sound, they use the _n_ and _i_ characters for spelling it).
Español/castellano (Spanish/Castillian) (language): *spansk*/*kastiljansk*.
Español/a, españoles/as (Spaniards or Spanish people): *spansk* or *spanier*, *spaniarar *or *spaniol*, *spaniolar*.

In Icelandic:
España: *Spánn*.
Español/castellano (Spanish/Castillian) (language): *spænska*/*kastilíska*.
Español/a, españoles/as (Spaniards or Spanish people): *Spænskur*/*Spænska*, *Spænskar*.

By the way, _ole _or _olé _is not a proper way either to thank nor to say goodbye. Nowadays, it is actually used in some regions of southern Spain as a sign of admiration or ironically utilised in the whole Spain meaning the contrary of admiration. Even though, it is geographically more extended with an ironic use than with the actual meaning, more related to Andalusian people in general and as a part of the vocabulary owned by the bull-fighting world.
*
*



_
_


----------



## Stoggler

In Welsh it's *Sbaen*, pronounced /sbaːɨ̯n/ or /sbai̯n/ (the fomer is the North Walian, the latter is the South Walian).


----------



## AndrasBP

MarX said:


> Sometimes it is pronounced and/or spellled as *Sepanyol* since some Indonesians cannot pronounce the consonant sequence *sp*.


It_ is_ S*e*panyol in Javanese and Malay.

.

*Nauruan*, like many other languages in the Pacific, don't seem to tolerate word-initial consonant clusters, so they just dropped the "s" and call the country *Pain*.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian:*

_Spain =_ Шпанија (Španija) ['ʃpanija]

_Spaniard, masc._ = Шпанец (Španec) ['ʃpanɛt͡s], _pl._ Шпанци (Španci) ['ʃpant͡si]
_Spaniard, femin._ = Шпанка (Španka) ['ʃpaŋka], _pl._ Шпанки (Španki) ['ʃpaŋki]
_Spanish language_ = Шпански јазик (Španski jazik) ['ʃpanski 'jazik]


----------

